# Amtrak Guest Rewards Survey



## Dovecote (Jul 11, 2014)

Not sure if this has been addressed before BUT I just received this Survey request from Amtrak on the AGR program. I will sure be honest with my replies. The introduction email is shown below







Dear

Amtrak is working with Ipsos Research, an opinion research company, to conduct an online survey in order to receive your valuable feedback about the Amtrak Guest Rewards program.

Because we value your insights and opinions, you have been selected to participate in this research study. We appreciate your time, and your comments are extremely important to all of us at Amtrak. This survey should take approximately 15 minutes to complete. All of your responses will be kept confidential.

*Please click here to provide your feedback*

If the link is not highlighted, please copy and paste it into your browser's address bar.

Sincerely,






Chris Tammaro
Senior Director, Amtrak Guest Rewards


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 11, 2014)

I got the email also (I'm Select)! Is it targeted or are all members getting it????


----------



## AKA (Jul 11, 2014)

Nothing so far. 11 July. :mellow:


----------



## CaliforniaMom (Jul 11, 2014)

I received the survey and started to answer it, but too many questions!


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 11, 2014)

I got the survey. I made sure to tell them how much I love the CSRs' inconsistencies in their interpretations of the rules.

(No, I didn't actually say that.)


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 11, 2014)

(Yeah you did.)

(No you didn't.)

(Yeah you did.)

(Maybe you did.)

(It's 1 zone.)

(It's 2 zones.)

(It can't be done.)


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 11, 2014)

My wife got the survey but I have not.


Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 11, 2014)

trainman74 said:


> I got the survey. I made sure to tell them how much I love the CSRs' inconsistencies in their interpretations of the rules.
> 
> (No, I didn't actually say that.)


I got the e-mail and said that the CSR's have trouble with the rules sometimes in the "Comments" section. Hopefully it's addressed.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 12, 2014)

I did not get the survey yet.


----------



## crescent2 (Jul 12, 2014)

trainman74 said:


> I got the survey. I made sure to tell them how much I love the CSRs' inconsistencies in their interpretations of the rules.
> 
> (No, I didn't actually say that.)


I wish you had!

No survey yet for me.


----------



## Alice (Jul 12, 2014)

This is interesting, I think someone screwed up. You do not need to get your own email, you can access the survey from the link in post #1. Vote often!


----------



## crescent2 (Jul 12, 2014)

I followed the link the other day and it said the code had already been used.


----------



## Alice (Jul 12, 2014)

Perhaps I didn't follow it far enough? Oh, well!


----------



## yarrow (Jul 12, 2014)

no survey for the wife or me


----------

